# Food Safety News Mon 9/7/2020



## daveomak.fs (Sep 7, 2020)

Food Safety News
Mon 9/7/2020 4:01 AM









Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 

















 



*Four steps to safer food at home, at school, at work and at play*
By U.S. Food and Drug Administration on Sep 07, 2020 12:05 am September is Food Safety Education Month: Each week we will post educational material about food safety. Some is for consumers, some is for educators, all is targeted on reducing foodborne illness. This month take an active role in preventing foodborne illness, also known as “food poisoning.” The federal government estimates that there are about 48 million... Continue Reading

*Potentially groundbreaking plasma disinfection research ongoing*
By News Desk on Sep 07, 2020 12:03 am A Drexel University research team is developing a cold plasma wash water treatment that could kill harmful pathogens and be used with delicate fresh produce with no adverse quality effects, low cost operations and no added chemicals. This is a potentially huge breakthrough as delicate fresh produce, like romaine lettuce, is difficult to clean and... Continue Reading


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 10, 2020)

That first article should be standard reading for anyone preparing/cooking food.


----------

